# funkygolfgear.com



## gman (Jun 19, 2006)

I love the funky clothes the tour players are wearing at the moment, I have just stumbled across funkygolfgear.com 
go see their site its got some great stuff on it.
I just spent loads!!!!!

gman.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Good for you, gman, for getting those great stuff 

Welcome to golfforum.com!


----------

